# Police Intelligence Operations



## Breacher6 (Apr 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 8, 2011)

If law enforcement can approach it from an intel prospective instead of a law enforcement one, CID/LE can be a great asset to intel exploitation.  Crime scene analysis, confidential sources, evidence handling, and subject interviews for example all have direct applications to intel (sensitive site exploitation, HUMINT, DOMEX, interrogations).  Problems arise when the way LE does things bumps up against the way intel does it, like reading detainees their rights and putting them in general pop before intel is done with them.

I've worked with LE before and it has almost always been a positive experience, but if you're trying to do something intel-related, it needs to be done in an intel facility with an intel OIC, with LE in a support role.

Looks like we can only read part of the article without some type of subscription.


----------



## Breacher6 (Apr 8, 2011)

.http://www.wood.army.mil/mpbulletin/pdfs/Fall 09/Buster.pdf


----------



## Trip_Wire (Apr 10, 2011)

Most LE Intelligence units were really hurt and set back and restricted from using many viable methods of gathering Intelligence, by some event(s) that happened in the late 60's and the 70's. I have no doubt that many are still hamstrung by rules and regulations caused by some of these trials and/or event. I also think many military Intelligence units also have been restricted in domestic intelligence gathering as well, for the same reasons.

One of the biggest need for good intel in LE theses days is gang related intel. In my experience with my own departments Intel unit, they were a hugh waste of manpower, office space and funds. A good crime _*Statistical*_ unit could have supplied better info.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 13, 2011)

Trip, do I take you to mean that gang intelligence would be better served by statisticians or have I read you wrong?


----------



## EverSoLost (Apr 14, 2011)

I Concur,

Reading the minutes of the Church Comittee is an important step in understanding why current Laws are the way they are.





Trip_Wire said:


> Most LE Intelligence units were really hurt and set back and restricted from using many viable methods of gathering Intelligence, by some event(s) that happened in the late 60's and the 70's. I have no doubt that many are still hamstrung by rules and regulations caused by some of these trials and/or event. I also think many military Intelligence units also have been restricted in domestic intelligence gathering as well, for the same reasons.
> 
> .


----------



## Trip_Wire (Apr 14, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Trip, do I take you to mean that gang intelligence would be better served by statisticians or have I read you wrong?



No, not specifically gangs intel. In my experience most gang intel comes from the gang unit, if a department has one. Otherwise, usually from a central Intel collection agency at State & National level. Of course, some local  jurisdictions have more gang problems then others so, data is also gleaned from that agency too and shared.

Perhaps, I'm a bit biased, since my old departments Intel unit was not good. As many know, good crime statistics can help in crime prevention, staffing and in many other facets of general police work. They need to be carefully examined and the data used to add manpower/extra patrols to certain areas, modify shift hours, days off, provide plainclothes  officers in certain areas at certain times. Also to stop a mounting trend like a wave of daytime house burglaries use extra patrols specific to the MO's and build up the tempo of neighborhood watch organizations, using local citizens to watch for the the _*Burglars.*_


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 16, 2011)

That's what I thought you would have meant but I wanted to clarify. Cheers!


----------



## Breacher6 (Apr 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Breacher6 (Apr 17, 2011)

..


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 17, 2011)

Intel is usually nervous to cooperate with law enforcement, mainly due to ignorance about what the laws governing intel oversight really say.  If you take the time to read, understand, and follow the rules, intel and law enforcement can be great assets to each other.


----------



## Cat B (May 17, 2011)

Excellent comments above.  The relationship between the intelligence community and the police has been a difficult one in the USA.  In many other countries, they work quite closely.

Current thinking is opening up again to the idea that the patrol officer in his vehicle is in fact an intelligence collector.  In point of fact, the patrolman is likely to be the first to spot suspicious activity.  He will also almost certainly be first on the scene following an incident.  New programs are trying to fit the intelligence collection process into the normal work of police departments without making mistakes that lead to violations of human rights or the law.  See, for example, the training done by the Memorial Institute for the Prevention of Terrorism (www.mipt.org) for an example of some highly effective police intelligence training.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 18, 2011)

Breacher, why did you start this thread and then delete all your posts?  Do you want the thread killed?  If so just let me know.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 18, 2011)

I don't think he has been on in a while.


----------

